# Cincinnati Area Arborist/Tree Workers Needed



## xander9727 (Oct 13, 2008)

I own Sherdec Tree Service and am currently looking to hire 3 personnel. I need one climber, one ground crewman, and a salesman/estimator. I prefer that employees have experience and are ISA Certified but we are a training company. We offer competitive wages, health benefits and 401k plan. We are leading the area in modern arboriculture and have a very innovative approach to tree care. We pay for training in ISA Certification, ACRT Certification, Class A CDL training, First Aid/CPR, and Pesticide Applicators License. We really are looking for the best and the brightest in the industry. We are a very automated company. We use cranes 85% of the time on removals and have multiple skid loaders and winches on our chippers. We really pride ourselves on working smart and hard at the same time. You must have a valid drivers license and be drug free. We offer year round employment and pay over time for over 40 hours. Please send me a pm or email us for an interview. Check out our website at www.sherdec################


----------



## skipdog9 (Nov 12, 2008)

*I know that tree*

Your avitar pic is from Kugler Mill, in the S curve, right??? I grew up 2 miles from there, and go back to visit every couple of weeks...


----------

